# Any advice - cat with runny poo?? (Sorry!)



## Crazydancer (26 September 2018)

Yucky subject, sorry for the gross nature of the post! 

I moved out of home 2 months ago into a rented cottage while I have work done at home, so had 2 litter trays for my cats. I'd noticed Floyd by big cat had runny poo but put it down to stress - they were both VERY stressed at the move. He seemed perfectly fine in himself so I wasn't too concerned. 
So a few weeks on and they seemed settled but it was the same, so just to be safe I did worm him. Still no change. By now they were going out again. (but still using the litter trays often, as there is no cat flap here) 
In this time my little cat was perfectly normal. 
So a month on, and I wormed him again, (as he does eat mice!) but noticed him being sick about 10 mins afterwards, so not sure if the wormer tablet stayed down..... he was outside and I heard him but not sure where he was sick so couldn't check. 

I have no idea how long he has had this going on, as like I said, he seems perfectly happy and normal in all other ways, no change at all, bright, alert, still hunting mice, purring and asking for cuddles, eating etc. If we'd not moved out, I'd be none the wiser.

He HATES travelling and howls and gets very distressed, the vet is back near my house, so I will take him once we're home but could still be a few weeks yet. I really don't want to take him there, then back, and then home, it's awful and I cry while I'm driving as he get so upset. I don't want anyone to think I'm avoiding taking him because I don't care!!!!

Can anyone suggest anything I could try in the meantime to see if would help? Any idea what it could be? I was even wondering if I could take a sample to the vet would they test it without seeing him? And helpful advice would be most welcome...... otherwise we'll hang on and I'll take him once we're back home. 
Thanks


----------



## Red-1 (26 September 2018)

I would call the vet as they may have some simple remedy that could improve runny poo. 

As far as worms and worming go, I do know that with dogs, they are expected to throw up with some wormers but by the time they do, the chemical has been digested (info from my vet). 

Also, I do worm count my dog as well as my horse, so can only presume that cats can also be worm counted. 

As an aside, are you sure there has been no change in food; that the cat has access to clean water, and there are no poisons etc in your new house?


----------



## Shady (26 September 2018)

Firstly what colour is the poo and smell, gross i know but it can tell a vet a lot about the origin . It could be the water change , bacterial infection  or something like Giardia which is actually more common than people think and the cat can actually look perfectly ok but have smelly, dark runny poo's. I would start by talking to the vet and  give something like Kaolin( i like pro kolin) to settle the stomach or try Smecta by Easypill.
 I doubt if the vet will agree to anything without seeing your cat first though and unless you keep your cat in, perhaps at night, you won't know if he improves, it's horrible i know if you have a cat that hates travelling but sometimes you just can't avoid it and i imagine it's probably not too serious if he's as well in himself as you say.


----------



## Crazydancer (26 September 2018)

Thanks Red-1, useful info on the worming. I'll go and google worm counting for cats! 

No change in food, they have tinned Whiskers (which big cat eats more than little cat) and also Applaws dry food (little cat more than big cat!) and water - the water here is pumped and I did notice an odd smell to it, so have been using bottle water for myself and the cats. 
(Big cat is male, little cat is female, brother and sister from same litter, and 11 years old)
There's nothing here that one cat could access that the other couldn't, plus he was like this from the day we arrived - I can only assume whatever the problem, he had it before we arrived, and I have no idea for how long. 

I will call the vet, but not sure how far I will get, with previous experience (not with this cat) they just want you to bring them in.....


----------



## Crazydancer (26 September 2018)

Thanks Shady!
Yup, it is gross, but normal poo colour but it is pretty smelly. They are staying in mostly with a few hours out in the evening, so are still using the litter trays. 
I should be home in 2 weeks, so as it's already been 2 months I'm tempted to just try your suggestions, and then I can take him to the vet once we're home, as it will be just 1 journey home, and 1 short trip to the vet and back. We are a good half an hour away from home here! 
Thanks


----------



## Umbongo (26 September 2018)

Put him on a bland diet for a couple of days and see if that is any help. Hills i/d, RCW gastrointestinal, specific digestive support.....or just plain boiled chicken or plain white fish.

You can also try something like prokolin to help bind the faeces.

So long as he is well in himself I would try this for a few days and then if not better or getting worse/unwell in himself then off to the vet. Vomiting/diarrhoea can make them very dehydrated quite quickly. Is there another vet closer to you that you can go to if needed?


----------



## Shady (26 September 2018)

Crazydancer said:



			Thanks Shady!
Yup, it is gross, but normal poo colour but it is pretty smelly. They are staying in mostly with a few hours out in the evening, so are still using the litter trays. 
I should be home in 2 weeks, so as it's already been 2 months I'm tempted to just try your suggestions, and then I can take him to the vet once we're home, as it will be just 1 journey home, and 1 short trip to the vet and back. We are a good half an hour away from home here! 
Thanks 

Click to expand...

Iv'e spent a lot of years looking at poo and before a certain age it is very, very often dietary , could even be as simple as one of the flavours not agreeing. Tuna Felix gives one of mine chronic grey runny poo but he's fine with the other flavours , iv'e got used to telling by the colour , smell and type of poo what's going on.
   Very often with dietary issues the poo will try and form but just sort of gives up so you get runny with a tail, strong smell , normal colour or sometimes greyish beige.I then look at teeth and kidney's but usually there will be other signs. Sudden chronic poo is normally something they've eaten or a failure of some sort, i then consider worms depending on lifstyle, then other parasites like Giardia but i would expect your other cat to be the same if they share bowls so probably not that actually, i then look at more serious stuff if nothing i try at home  for a few days makes a difference.
 Given that your cat is one of a pair and the other is fine i would definitely start with trying to calm the stomach and cut out the dried food for him if you can, then possibly fresh chicken or stay with just one flavour of cat food , turkey or chicken and see how you go, maybe boil the tap water and cut out  the bottled too.If nothing improves , it's time for the vet. x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 September 2018)

We used to have a male cat who could not tolerate chicken flavour tinned food - particularly Whiskas.


----------



## Crazydancer (26 September 2018)

Thanks again. I will try boiling the water, but as little cat eats more dry food she drinks more, I'm thinking the water is ok. Big cat will pick at the dry food, but only if there's no tinned food down. They are both unusual in that I can leave food down and they 'graze'.... most other cats I've had would wolf down anything you gave them in one go. I don't leave food in the bowl more than 12 hours, anything not eaten is thrown.
I have ordered some pro-kolin and will try plain chicken for a few days and see how he goes. 
I have fed them the fish in jelly flavour Whiskers for some time, but you never know when they change the recipe so if i can get him settled I will try a different brand.
Thanks again!


----------



## Micky (2 October 2018)

Natural yogurt is also great for calming the guts and they all seem to love it (my 6 cats over the years) but if it carries on and he starts to look unwell, def a vet visit..


----------



## Crazydancer (2 October 2018)

Thanks Micky, but see my other more recent thread, my lovey boy was killed on the road at the weekend, so unfortunately this is not a problem I need now worry about.  But thanks for replying, he did used to love yogurt, bless him.


----------



## Micky (10 October 2018)

Oh Iâ€™m so sorry, how awful..Iâ€™ve lost too many thanks to the horribly busy road next to my old house..itâ€™s gutting..


----------



## Apercrumbie (10 October 2018)

Really sorry to hear that Crazydancer, I hope your other cat is ok.


----------



## Crazydancer (11 October 2018)

Thanks all..... very sad here.  He was a big personality, and is much missed. The road here is SO quiet I am taken aback that it happened here. It would have been more of a risk at my own home. Little cat is a bit lost. We should be moving home at the weekend, it will be horrible going back without him.


----------

